# cara de media luna



## ღ мıмı’ ღ

Qué quiere decir la expresiòn "cara de media luna"? 
Ya encontré "carita de media luna sorprendida" y "cara de luna feliz" pero no he entiendo bien el significado.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola, encontré esta definición:
"En este caso … puede presentar el síndrome de Cushing, caracterizado por el engorde de la cara (cara de media luna)"
Parece una enfermedad, o por lo menos es su derivación. ¡A ver que añaden los nativos!
Ciao, Silvia.


----------



## irene.acler

Interesante! Nunca había oído esta expresión!


----------



## Silvia10975

In italiano ho sentito dire "ha una faccia tonda come una luna" per dire che è grassottella e il viso risulta rotondo, proprio come una luna. Non so però se, in spagnolo, può avere lo stesso significato... Bisogna che ci aiutino i madrelingua!


----------



## irene.acler

Non l'ho sentita nemmeno in italiano io! Comunque, attendiamo i _nativos_!


----------



## ღ мıмı’ ღ

come dice  s10975  è vero che ha a che fare con la sindrome di Down, per la particolare forma del viso che hanno le persone affette da questa malattia. ma in questo caso credo che abbia un senso metaforico...


----------



## Silvia10975

Quindi pensi possa avere lo stesso significato dell'omonima espressione italiana?


----------



## ღ мıмı’ ღ

secondo me è qualcosa di simile. l'unica cosa che mi lascia perplessa è la differenza tra "luna" e "media luna", perchè media luna fa pensare anche a una sorta di sorriso, mentre "faccia tonda come la luna" non ha questa sfumatura...


----------



## Silvia10975

Non c'è il contesto dove hai trovato la frase?  P.S. Ricordati di mettere sempre le maiuscole a inizio frase e dopo il punto, altrimenti il moderatore si arrabbia


----------



## ღ мıмı’ ღ

Ok, grazie! Il contesto è più o meno lo stesso in entrambi i casi. Nel primo si parla di un ragazzino dispettoso che dice: "Mira, mamà, una pobre!- gritò a pleno pulmòn, apuntandola con un dedo acusador mientras volvìa su carita de media luna sorprendida hacia su madre." Nel secondo caso si riferisce a un ragazzo incontrato per strada casualmente:"Un chico joven, que tal vez acabase de dejar a la novia porqué tenìa cara de media luna feliz".
Sinceramente non ho idea su una possibile traduzione...


----------



## Silvia10975

Sembrerebbe una faccia con sorriso impertinente o autocompiacente. Prima o poi qualcuno ci illuminerà "a giorno"!


----------



## ღ мıмı’ ღ

Speriamo!
Grazie comunque per la tua disponibilità.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ah, figurati, ormai è entrata la curiosità anche a me...

 Silvia


----------



## mauro63

s10975 said:


> In italiano ho sentito dire "ha una faccia tonda come una luna" per dire che è grassottella e il viso risulta rotondo, proprio come una luna. Non so però se, in spagnolo, può avere lo stesso significato... Bisogna che ci aiutino i madrelingua!


 
Appunto , in spagnolo si dice "cara de luna llena".


----------



## Silvia10975

Vero Mauro... però qui si tratta di "cara de MEDIA luna", è per questo che non ci quadra... Anche nei contesti che ha posto Mimì sembra un'altra cosa...


----------

